# Strands, what are they?



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

These must have come in on another plant. They're like strands with green spots every so often. Almost reminds me of riccia.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

They are _Utricularia gibba_. The species has interesting biology, but is usually regarded as a minor pest in planted aquaria.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool!!! Thanks! I think they're neat. Just not in my fry tank competing with them.


----------

